# UDS BUILD Thread!!!!



## backbay2

Ok so looks like everyone jumps for a chance to show off their UDS Build Pics every chance they get....... SO HOW BOUT an OFFICIAL UDS Build thread!!!!! BRING ON THE BUILDS!!!!


----------



## RedHooker

Nice, I like the exhaust flapper.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Greg E

Very nice.


----------



## redspeck

*My Texans Smoker*

My Texans Smoker! I will start my next one soon, along with a cold smoker attachement.


----------



## Neck-deep

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## cubera

Less than $40 invested.


----------



## tladams123

I'm dying to know what those look like on the inside and how they're built. Very interested in something like this! Can you hang sausage, or do you use a rack to lay everything on??


----------



## RedHooker

tladams123 said:


> I'm dying to know what those look like on the inside and how they're built. Very interested in something like this! Can you hang sausage, or do you use a rack to lay everything on??


 Normal constuction puts a rack about 7" from top of the barrel. Charcoal basket in the bottom.


----------



## redspeck

Yup! Just a grill with a charcoal basket in it, but works wonders!


----------



## acustomflat

*UDS*

Just made mine


----------



## redspeck

acustomflat said:


> Just made mine


I see it's on, what are you cooking?


----------



## bayoubuddy

What is the 3/4 pipe for coming up from the bottom


----------



## WilliamH

bayoubuddy said:


> What is the 3/4 pipe for coming up from the bottom


I think that is for air flow.


----------



## On The Hook

backbay2 said:


> Ok so looks like everyone jumps for a chance to show off their UDS Build Pics every chance they get....... SO HOW BOUT an OFFICIAL UDS Build thread!!!!! BRING ON THE BUILDS!!!!


Nice looking drum. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## ronmon

*UDS Build - complete fabrication*

This is a build from an apple concentrate drum. Handles fabricated from steel and springs; and inlet/and chimney were fabricated from muffler pipe. Grates were repurposed from old grills and a fan; firebox constructed from the cover on a microwave beat into a circle and wired to a grate which was wired to a oil changing pan. Used adjustable shelving for the rack supports. Used the rolling wheels from a bed frame welded to the bottom. Each of the 2 inlets were 1.5 inches and the outlet is 2 inches. The total cost of the build was for the thermostat $10 and paint $15.:cheers: never built one before - was fun to use the welder. Works great. Open the top wide open and set the inlets to about 1/4 open to get the right temp 225 degrees.

:cheers:


----------



## Parkerboy

My UDS, it cooks really well









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------

